# Old water heater



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

Was in a basement for an inspection this morning and found this disconnected. Never seen this brand. Looks like R2D2.









Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Not sure what the contest is but surely you just won!


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

plbgbiz said:


> Not sure what the contest is but surely you just won!


Water heater

Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Servel Corporation Today

Neat Stuff!

When I was a kid my grandparents had a very unique refrigerator made by Servel...

I say unique because it was the only residential refrigerator I've ever seen using gas fired absorption cooling...

So there I was as a young kid wondering how you could take a flame and use it for cooling...:whistling2:

It had to be a decent fridge because in my youngest memories it was there, and it was running strong still when they sold the 2 family house in the city and built a smaller home in the suburbs when my grandfather retired. Knowing him he had all the costs calculated and it was economical, that would have been his style... :laughing:

It looks like they started making water heaters in 1946 after the war, when they stopped making P-47 Thunderbolt wings...

Thanks for stirring the memories... Good Stuff! :thumbup:


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

Cool, I hadn't had a chance to research the name yet. First one I've ever seen

Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


----------



## Best Darn Sewer (Dec 23, 2012)

Redwood said:


> Servel Corporation Today
> 
> Neat Stuff!
> 
> ...



I, too, have often wondered about natural gas refrigerators. Pretty cool concept. I assume its compressed like a refrigerant and used that way?


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Best Darn Sewer said:


> I, too, have often wondered about natural gas refrigerators. Pretty cool concept. I assume its compressed like a refrigerant and used that way?


They use ammonia for "freon"... and those old ones are damn dangerous with propane.. they use "horseshoe" shape pilot assy control. If it failed, propane would fill the place .. knows someone grandpa died from asperixhaion(sp) at cabin from it.


----------



## mpot (Oct 2, 2012)

I think they are still available for camper set ups and the such. Refrigerator with a gas shut off...weird

Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

Still have some gas air conditioners in this area I run across every once in a while.

Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

NG fridge was on the gas pipe sizing and drawing portions of my master's test.


----------

